# Shortness of Breath on Dbol



## Shane1974 (Sep 30, 2015)

Anybody get short of breath on Dbol? Seems like I get short-winded when I engage in cardio-type activities...even walking strenuously can make me short of breath. Blood pressure is fine (128/76), running Adex at .5 mg EOD, and no none medical problems. I HAVE gained 10 pounds in 2 weeks on the Dbol, though. Also running 600 mg Test Cyp EW. I am 2 weeks into both...Test + Dbol.


----------



## nightster (Sep 30, 2015)

No personal experience with that, but had young co worker with similar symptoms without aas, turns out he had a heart valve issue.... good luck man


----------



## Shane1974 (Sep 30, 2015)

nightster said:


> No personal experience with that, but had young co worker with similar symptoms without aas, turns out he had a heart valve issue.... good luck man



I don't have any heart problems, bro. EKG normal, stress test normal, and no none health problems.


----------



## Redrum1327 (Sep 30, 2015)

I've heard people getting winded on drol , not so much dbol , doesn't mean it can't happen tho


----------



## Tren4Life (Sep 30, 2015)

Sounds like your e2 is high. Dbol does the same thing to me. 

The 10 pounds, is it a lot of water?


----------



## Redrum1327 (Sep 30, 2015)

Hes prolly not running 200 mgs a day with a 1g test and tren either tho lol


----------



## Tren4Life (Sep 30, 2015)

Redrum1327 said:


> Hes prolly not running 200 mgs a day with a 1g test and tren either tho lol



Shut Up Red !!!


----------



## Shane1974 (Sep 30, 2015)

Tren4Life said:


> Sounds like your e2 is high. Dbol does the same thing to me.
> 
> The 10 pounds, is it a lot of water?



Ehh...could be, but I doubt it (E2 too high that is). I haven't had bloodwork done, but I am only in my 2nd week of the cycle. And I am running Adex at .5 mg EOD. There is no indication that E2 is too high...feel great, libido is through the roof, etc. And I would have to think that the 10 pounds is water....it's only been 2 weeks.


----------



## Shane1974 (Sep 30, 2015)

Redrum1327 said:


> Hes prolly not running 200 mgs a day with a 1g test and tren either tho lol



Ha!! No...but that sounds fun. Just Test Cyp at 600 mg EW.


----------



## Shane1974 (Sep 30, 2015)

Tren4Life said:


> Sounds like your e2 is high. Dbol does the same thing to me.
> 
> The 10 pounds, is it a lot of water?



In "the same thing to me" do you mean short of breath?


----------



## Tren4Life (Sep 30, 2015)

Shane1974 said:


> In "the same thing to me" do you mean short of breath?



Yea. After the first week or so


----------



## SFGiants (Oct 1, 2015)

It's normal!


----------



## nightster (Oct 1, 2015)

Shane1974 said:


> I don't have any heart problems, bro. EKG normal, stress test normal, and no none health problems.



Good to hear!!!!


----------



## Dex (Oct 1, 2015)

I haven't had any SOB but the ridiculous burning in my shoulders must be from the Dbol.


----------



## Flyingdragon (Oct 1, 2015)

Make an appointment with your Dr. ASAP....I know u have great health insurance, use it......


----------



## Shane1974 (Oct 1, 2015)

Flyingdragon said:


> Make an appointment with your Dr. ASAP....I know u have great health insurance, use it......



I'm not allowed back in my doctor's office. Last time I stole a prescription pad and filled 1,034 scripts of Cialis.


----------



## Shane1974 (Oct 1, 2015)

SFGiants said:


> It's normal!



Good to hear!!


----------



## Dex (Oct 1, 2015)

Shane1974 said:


> I'm not allowed back in my doctor's office. Last time I stole a prescription pad and filled 1,034 scripts of Cialis.



That was you?


----------



## SHRUGS (Oct 1, 2015)

I would use the insurance and get an echocardiogram done to be on the safe side brother.
!SHRUGS!


----------



## thqmas (Oct 1, 2015)

It's totally normal, It's just from putting on a lot of weight too fast. Your body is trying to adjust to this large gain in weight, and your heart is having to work harder to compensate.


----------



## Uncle manny (Oct 1, 2015)

When I was running var toward the end of my cycle I played a pick up game of Bball and i felt like I was 100lbs over weight could barely make it up and down the court one of the gym bros told me it was normal for the same reason.


----------



## Shane1974 (Oct 2, 2015)

SHRUGS said:


> I would use the insurance and get an echocardiogram done to be on the safe side brother.
> !SHRUGS!



Just had one not too long ago, bro. Normal. There is no indication that I have coronary or heart disease of any kind.


----------



## dirtydogs (Oct 11, 2015)

Listen bro, it's just from the weight gain. It's hard to gauge since it is your body weight, but what you've done is essentially strapped a ten pound weight (and growing) around yourself without any cardio or muscular prep.


----------



## It was me (Nov 2, 2015)

Lol I'm always out of breath but no gear makes it worse thank god . Even tren . A friend of mine can't even get to the top of the stairs without sweating and breathlessness . Poor soul ..


----------



## Shane1974 (Nov 2, 2015)

UPDATE!!!! Ran the Dbol 4 weeks through. Dropped the Dbol...shortness of breath disappeared.


----------



## RISE (Nov 3, 2015)

I remember feeling like total doo doo when I was on Dbol.  Not sure about SOB, but everyone reacts differently so it just may be a normal side effect for you.


----------



## gymrat827 (Nov 3, 2015)

Shane1974 said:


> UPDATE!!!! Ran the Dbol 4 weeks through. Dropped the Dbol...shortness of breath disappeared.



wala.......


----------

